# Proposed changes to 189 visa in 2017-2018 Programme year



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi

I have filed an EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 5th May 2017. I have seen in Skillselect page that my occupation(Software and Applications Programmers - 2613) has reached the ceiling for current programme year. 

I would like to know whether there will be any changes in the points test in the coming programme year(2017-18) and if there are any changes, will it affect my invitation as I have submitted my EOI in current programme year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi
> 
> I have filed an EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 5th May 2017. I have seen in Skillselect page that my occupation(Software and Applications Programmers - 2613) has reached the ceiling for current programme year.
> 
> ...


No one knows answer for that except Australian Government. 
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content, see: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
With ongoing trend I believe you will get your invite within 2-3 months after July round starts.Although I would recommend you to try and increase your points if possible.
Dont worry you will get it


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Any idea when they publish new ceiling list for 261313 also if there are more vacancies will it drop cuttoff from 75 to 65


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Any idea when they publish new ceiling list for 261313 also if there are more vacancies will it drop cuttoff from 75 to 65


Any day now
Cutoff has already dropped to 70 in the 1 st Round itself 
Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for quick reply as I got only 65 point when do i expect the invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Thanks for quick reply as I got only 65 point when do i expect the invite.


At least 3/4 months wait since you submitted the EOI in usual times

But these are uncertain times.
Let's wait for the cut off for the next 2/3 rounds and then revisit this question 

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks man for so quick reply. Since i was new and i saw no ceiling update I loose hope for 189 but your reply helped me alot.

You are life saver I was very stressed before your answer.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Does anyone from 263111 with 70 points got the invite on 12 july 2017 round.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I have heard from someone that Australian government is planning to scrape the 189/190 visas from 2018-2019 year.

Is the news true? Has anyone any idea about it?

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have heard from someone that Australian government is planning to scrape the 189/190 visas from 2018-2019 year.
> 
> ...


Given that DIBP website is not been updated, and there is no clarity on what happened on 6 Dec 2017 round. 
This could be worth thinking about...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have heard from someone that Australian government is planning to scrape the 189/190 visas from 2018-2019 year.
> 
> ...


Unless "someone" is Peter Dutton or Malcolm Turnbull, I wouldn't take their opinion very seriously. If/when DIBP makes changes to visas, they will issue a formal announcement.


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi I need your advise to get 20 points from PTE A


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unless "someone" is Peter Dutton or Malcolm Turnbull, I wouldn't take their opinion very seriously. If/when DIBP makes changes to visas, they will issue a formal announcement.


As per the australian news...they need more Cyber security professionals around 10000...So they cant manufacture them in their backyard over night...so what you heard is hoax...


----------

